# best hunt in England?



## Starbucks (28 December 2013)

Just wondering what people's thoughts are?

From my Limited but lucky experience I'm going to go for three, but different hounds, so that's allowed!

Rockwood Harriers: they rock, I think I've had 200+ days with them and never a bad one. Always plenty of stone walls to be jumped!

Readifield Bloodhounds: gallop, gallop, gallop, hedge, hedge, hedge, what more could you want?

Meynell and South Staffs: just love riding to foxhounds, over some beautiful BIG country, sorts the men out from the boys!


----------



## GoblinPony (29 December 2013)

I don't have nearly enough experience to make a comparison, but am looking forward to other people's responses. This seems like a potentially interesting thread .


----------



## Starbucks (29 December 2013)

I don't either TBH! Well maybe I have enough experience to know that the readyfield are the best bloodhound pack. 

Never been with another harrier pack but RH will always be the best, for me.

Prince Charles used to favour the Meynell, good enough for me!;-)


----------



## Countryman (30 December 2013)

I don't have enough experience of other packs, but will be very interested in hearing other people's views. From what I've heard, reputation wise, I'd say the Devon and Somerset Staghounds (for their wonderful Exmoor setting and the fact they hunt Red Deer for tens of miles), the Beaufort (because of their beautiful, ideal hunting country and superb hounds) and the Pytchley (despite not technically being "one of the Shires packs" their hunting nowadays seems to be among the best in the country).


----------



## VoR (31 December 2013)

Best hunt in England? Not hunted with many, maybe 6 in total, but an impossible question as there is so much variation, all will have positives and negatives and the answer will be very subjective depending on what individuals enjoy/are petrified by! 
We do very little jumping but have other huge challenges that have proved too much for some whilst others love it, with very steep hills to go down as well as up on changeable terrain from boggy mud to stony/rocky, sometimes at speed, that can make things 'squeak' a bit! So some will say our hunting is great others not so positive......at the end of the day all hunting is good!!


----------



## welshie1982 (31 December 2013)

Do you mean when all hounds are screaming and going. When hairs stand on the back of your neck or when you get to jump,cross country you would not normally come across ? If


----------



## elliebrewer98 (1 January 2014)

Countryman said:



			and the Pytchley (despite not technically being "one of the Shires packs" their hunting nowadays seems to be among the best in the country).
		
Click to expand...

The Pytchley looks fab, a friend went recently and showed me some pictures and it looked amazing!


----------



## Dunlin (2 January 2014)

South Dorset Hunt, massively friendly, smaller group, beautiful country and some bloomin' great hedges!


----------



## siennamum (2 January 2014)

I grew up hunting with the Pytchley and it was amazing. I've been out with a few packs down in the West Country and it simply doesn't compare, there are no fly fences for a start, or many hunt fences, in comparison.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

I've had a day with the Rockwood - it was brilliant!
Have visited with lots and lots of packs but for amazing country I don't think you can beat the Scottish Borders, quite a few up there worth having a day with.


----------



## Danielle109 (4 January 2014)

Rockwood harriers is always a good day, really friendly people and great jumps! However in terms on best pack of hounds to go out with then York and Ainsty south, the hounds obviously adore the hunt master and I don't even know why they have whippers in because the hounds are that well behaved!


----------



## Isbister (4 January 2014)

I second (or third) all recommendations for the Pytchley - superb country and very friendly.


----------

